# Surfside this weekend



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be surf fishing Surfside this Thurs, Fri, and Sat. So if any of you are around, stop by and say howdy. I'll be in my douchebag black Mercedes suv. Should have a screaming hoard of nieces and nephews hanging with us.

I'll be the fat guy with a visor, not wearing Croc's.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

MarkU said:


> I'll be surf fishing Surfside this Thurs, Fri, and Sat. So if any of you are around, stop by and say howdy. I'll be in my douchebag black Mercedes suv. Should have a screaming hoard of nieces and nephews hanging with us.
> 
> I'll be the fat guy with a visor, not wearing Croc's.


Lol....good chance I'll see you. Been wanting to hit the surf. I'll be in my douchebag white F-350 Platinum....


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Might roll the [email protected] down..


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Y'all didn't miss anything. Unless you're into tsunami waves. We did hit the beach everyday. I ended up taking the nieces and nephews over to the boat ramp on the inter-coastal in Freeport. Caught some croaker, and gaffstop. Man, 4 kids, 4-8 yrs old are a handful. Kind of like herding cats. 

Saw a game warden launching shortly after we got there. Was hoping he'd come over and write me up for something... I didn't get off that easy. After a few meltdowns, sun screen in ones eye, and one demon boy who wanted to hit every fish caught with a stick. We packed it up, and called it a day.

4 kids are the best birth control known to man...


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Lol @ mark, thats some funny ish right there. I know exactly what you`re talking about though!!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Kids test your patience but you can't make that stuff up. Was hooked up heavy last summer from the sand strapped in belt etc with my 4 year old tugging on my leg telling me he has to go bathroom... go in the water! I have to go poop... Good times.


----------

